# how do i take apart a pcie connector?



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

i need to remove all but 2 connectors out of my 6pin pcie cables connector. 

anyone know how?

i know they make a kit that does this but there has to be a way without buying that kit.


----------



## Zanga (Jan 21, 2009)

Can you post a pic to sow what exactly you want to do ?
If i got it right you want to "extract" 4 pins from the 6 pin PCIE power cable. There are two possibilities ranging from PSU maker brands. Most of the small atx power supply pins use a counter plate which hold the pin for not getting in when pushed from the pcb side. With a tiny flat screwdriver that retaining plate could be pushed to align with the rest of the pin, making it possible to remove the cable with the pin from the connector


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2009)

It's like a fish hook.  Use a very small flat-head scredriver and push the 'hook' into the center towards the pin, then pull on the wire.


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 21, 2009)

if it's the standard molex barrel type male connectors, a correct diameter hollow tube will work to squeze the connector lock tabs down enough to slide the pins past the plastic while you wiggle and pull on the wire "gently" from behind the connector, also a fine flat head tech's screwdriver can be slipped down between the plastic and metal connector, if you are carefull, then twist the screwdriver to depress the lock tabs, there should be one or two lock tabs, if there's two, you have to cock the connector sideways to slip one of the lock tabs down into the plastic, pull the wire to hold it in place while you do the other tab.  here's a link to what the tool looks like http://www.frozencpu.com/products/i..._Pin_Remover.html?tl=g11c133s257&id=Pjd6exxQ; the plunger just pushes the pin through the plastic connector while the lock tabs are depressed by the barrel, pulling the wire while slightly wiggling it will do the same if all you have is a hollow tube.


----------



## Zanga (Jan 21, 2009)

Just look at one connector, it's rectangular shape has a smaller side. On that side the lock tab is situated.


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 21, 2009)

oops, FCPU don't like linking I guess.


----------



## Zanga (Jan 21, 2009)

I think this link should work


----------



## erocker (Jan 21, 2009)

Zanga said:


> I think this link should work



That is for a Molex type connector, he is using a 6 pin PCIE connector.  Squarish contacts.


----------



## Zanga (Jan 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> That is for a Molex type connector, he is using a 6 pin PCIE connector.  Squarish contacts.



Yes i know, just correcting the link coodiggy gave


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

idk if i have a small enough screwdriver but a needle might work.


----------



## Zanga (Jan 21, 2009)

loking tabs / retainer plates are located here


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 21, 2009)

if you wait til i get home, ill have the answer.  Last night i tried connecting an X800GTO to my 4850, turns out that the X800GTO had only 2 pins, while the 4850 needed them all.  Ill know exactly which ones to clip/push out.  Let me know if you need this.
worst case scenario you just clip the ones you dont need with pliers.


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 21, 2009)

you could file down the flat side of a bobby pin to fit between the connector and housing  that's what I did. 32 pics down, shows the same method http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=272204


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

i see how to take it apart now but for some reason these are being incredibly difficult as is everything else for me today.


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 21, 2009)

I think he's using staples


----------



## Zanga (Jan 21, 2009)

A sewing machine needle would be great


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

im trying the bobby pin now and its not working.

safety pin doesnt work, staple, screwdriver, nothing so far.


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 21, 2009)

hold the remover tool/s down into the bottom of the plug with a little force while wiggling and pulling the wire side to side, towards the tools/lock pins.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

by time i get this out the thing will be unusable. i have tried everything except a hammer at this point.


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 21, 2009)

try pushing the wire/connector back into the connector a little n try to squeez the lock pins towards the center by pressing outward on the removal tools, like a lever? then pull/wiggle the wire again. The little lock pins might be snaging up on the bottom of the connector, keeping the lock pins from compressing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

i got one out and then ripped the rest out. perfect for what i need them for so no harm done.


----------



## coodiggy (Jan 21, 2009)

LOL, it was worth a shot on the home-made extractor but what does the damage look like?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

the wires came out of the connector is all. looks perfect other than that


----------

